# Full Body Wolverine model?



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a full body Wolverine model with his classic yellow and black costume and his claws extended? Just saw the movie and thought it was awesome and then I started watching the X-men series, Also awesome. Now I want to do a model for my new room. Links please?  Thanks. Also what were your guy's thoughts on the movie?

-SoleSky


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Toy Biz did a neat plastic kit, 1/12 scale. Lotsa work to put together but worthwhile. Sculpted by the Shiflett Brothers. Can be found easily and cheaply.










If you're interested in resin or vinyl, 1/6 scale, you'd like the Horizon figure.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow awesome! How much do you think they go for?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't priced them lately, but I'm confident you could get the Toy Biz kit for substantially less than $20, shipping included. You might even get it for less than $10 total.

The vinyl version of the Horizon kit ... it'll be harder to find and it's fairly popular, but I'd still bet you could get one for $40 or less. I don't have a guess about the current value of the resin version of the Horizon kit.

The way the economy's been, you can often find kits in online auctions for bargain prices.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, I love the Horizon kit. I'll really think about getting it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Since the Horizon kit has been out of production for years, watch out for Hong Kong/Taiwan/Asian pirate copies. I betcha on eBay you will find a bunch of those cheap, crude, RIP OFF kits. Especially if the kit comes from those countries, AND is bagged with no box... beware!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Alyssa, djnicks advice is excellent. There are guys out there who steal from the sculptors of these kits by recasting them in vinyl or resin. These "recasters" are thieves who sell inferior copies- much like the guys who sell bootleg CDs or DVDs.
If you find a large scale Wolverine, make sure it's got "Horizon" written on the box.
If you decide you're gonna buy one, it might be a good idea to post a wanted ad in the buy&sell section here at HT. 

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yeah Chris, I never thought of that. Excellent idea. Thanks for making me aware Nick. Also if any of you have xbox 360, X-men Origins Wolverine the video game is so much fun!


----------

